# Dr. Gyi Seminar in Buffalo Oct 18-20



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 16, 2002)

Well in a couple days Dr. Gyi will be here. The Friday night sword class is full., but there are some spaces still open on Saturday and Sunday for Kukri And Yoga sessions.

Hope to see you there,
Tim Hartman


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Well in a couple days Dr. Gyi will be here. The Friday night sword class is full., but there are some spaces still open on Saturday and Sunday for Kukri And Yoga sessions.
> 
> ...




Tim and Buffalo,

Alert: My Low flying plane(car) will be taking off at or around 12:00 noon on Friday. See you all there.

Rich

PS: Beware Canada, for I will be taking the short cut through your lovely province of Ontario.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, 

     we did the instrutors class last night, it was GREAT! We worked on the Dha (sword). Today we start the Kuhkri.

More to follow,
The Renegade


:cheers: :samurai: :jedi1: :jediduel:


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

I was up & out late i woke up at 2:00pm

I know i missed out ---------------------


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

????????????????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2002)

I caught the Dha session (had to take me nephew camping with his scout troop, so missed the sat/sun bits).

All I can say is WOW!.  For a guy in his 70's, Dr. Gyi moves like you wouldn't believe....hell, I'll be honest, I've never seen anyone move that good.  He went over some basics on cuts, blocks and thrusts, and then showed how they could be put together into realistic patterns.  Even sitting on the sidelines and watching I picked up some good tips.  

If ya didn't see it, ya missed a great session.  Have heard the Sat one was just as good.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah i know how fast he is
 i've seen him quite a few times

Like i said i know i missed out.

I realy like his Let- Way, BKA- BONDO BOXING.

I slep late on SAT & Sunday i had some things to take care off.

Wicked Sweet to all who got to go.
I hope to ketch him on the re-bound.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2002)

2p.m.!!!!

Holy crips, you did sleep late!

I was wondering, Primo, where did you get the name "ACE" from?

Just curious.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *2p.m.!!!!
> 
> ...




Primo,

I guess this is why I did not see you this last weekend.


Paul, How is it going? You missed a great weekend. All three days were filled with fun, knowledge and excitement.

The Dha was fun to manipulate, I still have to work on body posistioning for Thrust 4. 

The Kukri training was really good and informative. Good History, as well as knowledge of how to use the weapon without hurting yourself or your partners.

The Healing Yoga on Sunday was really good. I was able to stretch and move into positions I did not know I could.   

Ciao

Rich


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

When i was 5 i was hit by a car

It put me in the hospital in traction 
for over a year.

I had a pin thru my leg holding the bone together
When i would sleep my body would move.

The next day the Doc or nerse would have to 
put it back in place.

It hurt a lot.
any way 1 time my Uncel Jose (Joe)
was there he held my hand
And told me i could take it
He said i was an Ace.

And i could handel the pain.
so from then on the name was my own.

Some people still don't know my name is Primo
Some still think that is a nick name too.

My brother was also in that acsadent
he to was intraction
I think my uncel called him that to
But it became my nick name

When i was 16 i was again hit by a car
Again i spent time in the hospital

Cars don't like me.
I have more bad tails with cars than any other.

Any way thats how i got the nick name.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry Rich

I will see u the next time U are up
& yes i did sleep in late.

Sunday I had tons of Runin around to do

I know i missed out
Gyi Rocks.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 21, 2002)

The kukri & Yoga was a nice addition! I also got a private with Dr. Gyi on advance Yoga sets. After the last session we went and spent time at the Falls.  Looking forward to his return visit.


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Wicked Sweet Pic's
><><><


----------

